# NEW Speaker kits HT series starting at $429.00



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

After some time I have been doing some new designs for CSS. These HT designs are required cabinet skills to build these speaker kit.The designs use a 7" width baffle which has lots of benefits to the narrow width for dispersion.Plus we have used a NEW RT2 ribbon tweeter.For those who have not seen these designs before I will say they are my old designs I have just used the more current VWR mid new ribbon RT2 and a new low distortion 7" woofer in the designs.Google RAW Acoustics HT2,HT2i and HT3 and HT3i.All of the reviews reflect the info you will soon be seeing once these kits get out to customers.Cabinet plans are all done for these below HT2Vi MTM plus the HT3Vi MT with a single side firing woofer.

For those customers formerly of RAW acoustics who built cabinets for the HT3 or HT3i I can say the only change for the new drivers to fit is a little larger woofer hole a simple cut with a rabbit bit can cut that larger. With a few small changes in the crossover the HT3Vi kit is a drop in. :whistling:

As I expected this past DIY event the HT3Vi was a HIT:yikes:

Tuning on the HT2Vi is the same 60hz slot ported 95hz sealed
Tuning for the HT3Vi is the same 28hz slot ported or you can use a2" PVC port if you wish to not build the slot port.

HT2Vi with 2 VWR126X and CSS RT2 ribbon tweeter $429.00
HT2Vi MLTL with 2 VWR126X and RT2 ribbon tweeter $429.00
HT3Vi with 1 VWR126X, RT2 and side firing LDW7 $649.00


Upgrades will be available for all the kits which will come in the following month.

Again I will start new threads for each of the models for those to talk about the kits in those threads


----------

